# Why did Rubinstein never record Chopin's 20th Nocturne in Csharp min?



## Physix (Feb 14, 2014)

I listened through his chopin collection and noticed that some nocturnes were missing, namely Nocturne No. 20. The internet search doesn't give me anything either. I know sometimes artists don't play the pieces they object to aesthetically, which is surprising since this Nocturne is such a beautiful piece.

Anyone have any idea why this is? 

Btw, my first post, nice to make your acquiantance, :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Huh I'm not sure...maybe because it was published posthumously as Lento con gran espressione, before being grouped with the nocturnes. [fun fact, Chopin wrote this piece for his sister to prepare her for his second piano concerto]


----------

